# The modem and router configuration page 192.168.1.1 not working



## $ilver[-]EAD (Mar 8, 2012)

I know and i remember that i used the modem configuration page and could access 192.168.1.1 without any problems but now when i opened up easy install to configure my router, the installation process gets stuck. 

I mean i can't access 192.168.0.1 in the D-Link DIR615 Router and 192.168.1.1 in my Nokia Siemens C2110 modem. Both are not working.

I did ipconfig/all in cmd and got a wierd result. The default gateway address for LAN is empty.

*Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-81-00-02-50
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-92-EF-BA-6E
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1529:44f9:bfd:6484%10(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.100.132(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888594
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-B5-74-17-00-1D-92-EF-BA-6E

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{71FCC31F-ECD9-40C0-B50B-3E30DD8A105B}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B45544B7-CAE4-4F5B-884D-A37E7035E10B}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes*

Please guys, if you've got any idea then please provide any solution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: The modem and router configuration page 192.168.1.1 not working! Help Please!!!*



> Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.100.132(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


this is your problem.this is the default IP of windows network setting(just after windows install).you have to 1st manually assign an IP 192.168.1.x(x=2,3,4,...),subnet 255.255.255.0 & default gateway 192.168.1.1.once you do this & configure modem you can then change back IP to automatic & your pc will get IP 19.168.1.x from modem.


----------



## ritvij (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: The modem and router configuration page 192.168.1.1 not working! Help Please!!!*



whitestar_999 said:


> this is your problem.this is the default IP of windows network setting(just after windows install).you have to 1st manually assign an IP 192.168.1.x(x=2,3,4,...),subnet 255.255.255.0 & default gateway 192.168.1.1.once you do this & configure modem you can then change back IP to automatic & your pc will get IP 19.168.1.x from modem.



sorry for the bump but i too have the same problem.. i didn't get you.. can you please post stepwise solution.. i have bsnl broadband modem and a belkin n150 router(basic).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: The modem and router configuration page 192.168.1.1 not working! Help Please!!!*

You can't access some other network from a different network group.

That's why you are not able to access your modem page.

For example, @OP's IP is 169.254.100.132 and Subnet Mask is 255.255.0.0. And that's why he's not able to access 192.168.0.1 / 192.168.1.1

So to be able to access 192.168.1.1 he need to get into the 192.168.1.0 network.

So practically what @whitestar_99 meant is....
1. *Set your PC's IP manually to 192.168.1.2* (You can even set 192.168.1.3 / 192.168.1.4. But don't set 192.168.1.1 as it's the IP of your router) *and Subnet Mask to 255.255.255.0 and gateway to 192.168.1.1*
2. *Now you will be able to access your router on 192.168.1.1.*

Now you can keep this configuration and have fun otherwise if you want don't want to keep that manually assigned IP, you need to configure your Router to assign IP by turning on DHCP and configuring it if needed.

After that you can change your PC's IP to Obtain IP Automatically to get the IP via DHCP from Router.

Hope I'm clear...


----------



## $ilver[-]EAD (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: The modem and router configuration page 192.168.1.1 not working! Help Please!!!*



whitestar_999 said:


> this is your problem.this is the default IP of windows network setting(just after windows install).you have to 1st manually assign an IP 192.168.1.x(x=2,3,4,...),subnet 255.255.255.0 & default gateway 192.168.1.1.once you do this & configure modem you can then change back IP to automatic & your pc will get IP 19.168.1.x from modem.





> You can't access some other network from a different network group.
> 
> That's why you are not able to access your modem page.
> 
> ...



OK guys I get what you've been saying and would try it if i get the same problem again!!! That i hope should work... 

_However i thought that the field being blank must be something with the Windows because it just worked perfectly fine few days back... So i just did a restart and to see if it works or it has certainly gone wrong and voila  ,,, the page opened up at 192.168.1.1 for the modem as well as 192.168.0.1 for router. So I think afterall, it was the Windows that gave me a freaking shock then..._

And i appreciate your help guys.. Thanks for helping and for the replies. Have got some knowledge from that..  

Here's a fix snap: *farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/6975004265_8dd8360afd_b.jpg
Ip fix by silverhead6, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 12, 2012)

You are welcome 

Don't use coloring on texts.


----------



## vivekk (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: The modem and router configuration page 192.168.1.1 not working! Help Please!!!*

Hi am having the same issue with my windows can u pls help me how u did this...

- - - Updated - - -



			
				$ilver[-]EAD;1602755 said:
			
		

> OK guys I get what you've been saying and would try it if i get the same problem again!!! That i hope should work...
> 
> _However i thought that the field being blank must be something with the Windows because it just worked perfectly fine few days back... So i just did a restart and to see if it works or it has certainly gone wrong and voila  ,,, the page opened up at 192.168.1.1 for the modem as well as 192.168.0.1 for router. So I think afterall, it was the Windows that gave me a freaking shock then..._
> 
> ...




Hi am having the same issue with my windows can u pls help me how u did this...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2016)

don't bump old threads,start a new thread starting with details instead of posting a one line sentence.


----------

